# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  Symbian S60 Emulator

## Peyman_Ranjbar

سلام

کسی امیولاتور سیمبیان سراغ نداره؟؟؟
از کجا باید داونلود کرد؟

----------


## amir_3530

من هم دوست دارم بدونم

----------


## Developer Programmer

دقیق بفرمایید چی می خواهید تا بگم

----------


## Peyman_Ranjbar

شبیه ساز سیستم عامل سیمبیان رو می خوام
برای تست و اجرای برنامه های تحت این سیستم عامل

----------


## sasan_vm

سلام
دوست عزیز بستگی داره شما با چه ابزار و کمپایلری بخواهید کار کنید.
فرضا برای کار با Borland C++‎ Builder 6 شما به ابزارهای زیر نیاز دارید:


1 - Windows 2000 or Windows XP Professional
2 - C++‎Builder 6 Service Update 3 or later
3 - Symbian SDK (such as the Nokia Series 60 C++‎ Toolkit or Symbian Quartz 6.1)
4 - Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 1.31 or later
5 - Perl 5.6.1 or later
6 - Borland C++‎ Mobile Edition (Edison) Plug-In
 

گزینه 1 و 2 را که حتما دارید و خبر خوب اینکه گزینه 6 شامل 3 و 4و 5 هستش البته SDK Nokia s60
من این Plug-In رو ندارم وگرنه دریغ نمیکردم از آقای کرامتی بخواهید شاید بتونن براتون تهیه کنند.

آدرس زیر یک مثال برای Nokia s9200 داره و در قسمت Developer اون ابزراهای Open Source 
و مثالهای زیادی پیا میکنی:
http://www.symbian.com/developer/tec...okia_9200.html

این هم فروم Nokia :
http://www.forum.nokia.com/

تو این ادرسها هم ابزارهای جالبی گیرت میاد:
www.symbian.com
www.forum.nokia.com
www.ericsson.com/mobilityworld/

این هم اطلاعات کامل در مورد این Borland C++‎ Mobile Edition:
http://bdn.borland.com/article/0,1410,29819,00.html

موفق باشید.

----------


## Developer Programmer

به جای BC هم می تونن از VC استفاده کنن با ابزارهای خاص خودش ... این ابزارها مثل SDK می مونن که به VC می چسبن و امکاناتش رو به خاطر یه منظوری گسترش میدن

----------


## reza1357

[QUOTE=sasan_vm]
[url="http://www.symbian.com/developer[/QUOTE]
از لینک بالا میتونید دانلود کنید
بعد از دانلود این برنامه شما نیاز به ACTIVE PERL هم دارید که می تونید از سایت زیر دانلود کنید
 http://www.activestate.com/Products/ActivePerl

----------

